
Show HN: Query an RDBMS in JSON (an interactive demo) – Hasura - tango12
http://demo.hasura.io/querying-rdbms-in-json
======
anandr2013
Looks interesting. How are permissions handled?

~~~
arkhamist
One of HasuraDB's engineers here. Permissions are declaratively configured.
You can look at the source for the demo here :

[https://github.com/hasura/demo1-config/tree/master/hasura-
db](https://github.com/hasura/demo1-config/tree/master/hasura-db)

*_permissions.yml are used to configure permissions.

